# Has anybody tried this: Digital Hygrometer Thermometer with Remote Sensor



## Hyperbolik (Oct 4, 2008)

*Digital Hygrometer Thermometer with Remote Sensor*http://www.cigarextras.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1940
I would like something for a coolidor project I'm going to partake in the upcoming weeks. I would like to not have to pop the lid open to check the vital stats everyday. I don't know how dependable the wireless readings would be, or if the sensors reading will make it though a thick insulated lid. Any thoughts/trials out there or shall I be the guinea pig?


----------



## dsmaddox (Sep 27, 2008)

Never tried one but I would be interested in it.

I wonder just how accurate it is.


----------



## icurrie (Aug 25, 2008)

I was looking for the same thing for a cooler project. Thanks for the link. Let me know how it goes. If I buy one in the next while I'll do the same.:tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Never tried that particular model, but my Oregon Scientific BAR388HGA works great and I have tested it's accuracy. Dead on.


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a similar Honeywell unit in my set up. I keep the remote sensor inside a desktop humidor that is on the bottom shelf of my Vino. I had no trouble monitoring humidity even after I moved the Vino to another room when I installed my floors! You should have no trouble going through the lid of a cooler. For the first few days I would recommend dropping a calibrated hygrometer in there as well, just to check the accuracy of your remote unit (or just salt test it before you lock it away!).

Just think, when its time to replace the batteries in the remote unit, you will have some good age on the sticks inside:ss


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Never tried that particular model, but my Oregon Scientific BAR388HGA works great and I have tested it's accuracy. Dead on.





Hyperbolik said:


> *Digital Hygrometer Thermometer with Remote Sensor*
> I would like something for a coolidor project I'm going to partake in the upcoming weeks. I would like to not have to pop the lid open to check the vital stats everyday. I don't know how dependable the wireless readings would be, or if the sensors reading will make it though a thick insulated lid. Any thoughts/trials out there or shall I be the guinea pig?


Have not tried either of these, but thanks for the links!


----------



## Hyperbolik (Oct 4, 2008)

After reading some reviews, I decided to get this at Target for $40.



















Thanks for your help guys! :tu


----------



## cigarlover11 (Jun 17, 2011)

its probably too late now but i would recommend CigarAlert from cigaralert dot com (if you have a computer or laptop available). It's a USB hygrometer that sends the reading to a PC. it has a nice big display so you don't have to open the lid. 

I have one i leave the program running in full screen, i can see the reading from across the hall. it also triggers an email alarm to my phone if the humidity is too high/low.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm torn between the Ambient Weather and the Oregon Scientific.

I need wireless and would be handy to be able to monitor other locations as well so the Ambient Weather for $45 with 3 sensors is pretty darn tempting. I'd like a bit of range as well if anyone has experience with transmission lengths.

Ambient Weather WS-0101-COMBO-KIT Wireless Thermo-Hygrometer with Three Remote Sensors

Oregon Scientific RMR683HGA Wireless Indoor / Outdoor Thermometer and Indoor Hygrometer with Self-Setting Atomic Clock


----------

